# Model X Test Drive



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

My friend and I test drove a Model X yesterday at the Corte Madera showroom location.

This was my second time driving a Tesla (and the first time for my friend. We were both excited and nervous about traveling so far in an ICE car to drive an EV. Unfortunately, traffic was so bad. We were nearly an hour late, but the sales advisors were super nice in accommodating us.

I'd driven an S before (was late for that test drive as well as I had trouble finding the location in a huge shopping center), but was more focused on not crashing a super expensive car than I was in really enjoying the experience.

This time, I was able to actually test the performance a bit (this was a 100D). It was fun (and scary) to do little acceleration runs. My friend was quite nervous, though (as I'd been because: expensive car is expensive). She was a little scared when Autopilot jumped up in speed by 20mph when she engaged it on the freeway.

We both really enjoyed the experience and the cool factor of the X. My friend really wants a Tesla now.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Did not see any Model 3s.  Our test drive companion was waiting on his.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Very cool!

I’ve driven the S a lot, but actually have never driven the X. One of these days...

I think for now I’m fearful that I’ll like it


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I've driven the S a lot, but actually have never driven the X. One of these days...
> 
> I think for now I'm fearful that I'll like it


Drove an X 2 weeks ago for more than an hour. I was really impressed. My wife really loved it. We are talking seriously about changing from a 3 to an X. We will make a decision after have we chance to drive the 3. Hopefully the 3 will wow us and save us about $60,000.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

pjfw8 said:


> Drove an X 2 weeks ago for more than an hour. I was really impressed. My wife really loved it. We are talking seriously about changing from a 3 to an X. We will make a decision after have we chance to drive the 3. Hopefully the 3 will wow us and save us about $60,000.


My exact fear!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My exact fear!


The $60 grand saving is a great medicine to treat that fear, my friend, not to mention my wifey's burning green eyes...


----------

